# Cattle with deep snow and extreme cold



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Good morning all,

I take care of my neighbors small cattle farm of 4 head. We have 0-10 degree temps and 15" of snow on the ground. Feeder is Hay Saver brand with 1/3 of a round bale in it. Circular trough under feeder has hay in it burried in snow. The cattle have nosed though the snow on top of the trough and are able to reach the feeder. We're not used to these temps. Usually its about 40*. Usually the snow melts after a few days.

Should I be doing anything different? I almost feel like I should grab a round bale and just put it on the ground, but then Id have extreme waste and a mess. Wonder if cattle are stressed or suffering. They have a 3-sided run-in shed to hang out in and they are fed some mixed bagged feed in morning.

Note: it's going to stay cold for the next 10 days.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Under 18 degrees and cattle stress.

I am feeding rounds out of the ring. They clean it up pretty good then make bedding out of the remainder. We also put a roll under the sided shed to convince them to get out of the wind.

10 calves born in the last couple of weeks. They are my biggest concern.

Since I am feeding my own hay then I do not have to answer to anyone about wasted hay. If I was feeding someone else's hay then I would not be as quick to put a roll in the fence or tree line.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

They should be fine. I assume there is some bedding in the shelter? I feed a bit more grain when its this cold out, but that's about it. As long as they are eating the hay in the feeder I wouldn't worry.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I would put a bale in the corner of the shed. Maybe leave the strings on to save some? We are at 0 today. I was on my way to the house for lunch and got a call from a friend she said another friend of ours had a cow calve out in the field so over I go. She had him in about the farthest spot from the barn. It was a good workout carrying a 90lb calf uphill through a foot of snow for a quarter mile or more. The things we do for them critters lol


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

our dairy heifers have same conditions.. We make sure the hay quality is good when it is this cold nothing super mature or moldy when the weather is this cold.


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

WE always supplement with a good lick barrel in cold weather. Can't recall the name of the product, but comes in 55 gallon drums cut in 1/2, looks like dried molasses. GIves a nice energy boost.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

They will be under stress if they are not used to the temp. The best thing you can do is make sure they have shelter from any wind. If it means feeding somewhere else, or if it is really windy feeding inside, i would.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ok, so I bought 12 bales of straw. I put 4 bales on the floor. Made about a 10" layer. Fluffed it with fork. They're over there now hanging out near the opening of the shed. 
I hope they're smart enough to use the shed floor to sleep on!!


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

They will take straw over snow any day.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Ok, so I bought 12 bales of straw. I put 4 bales on the floor. Made about a 10" layer. Fluffed it with fork. They're over there now hanging out near the opening of the shed.
> I hope they're smart enough to use the shed floor to sleep on!!


I bet they find it and in cow talk thank you.

Hay and straw hold heat for some reason. They will not waste nearly as much energy trying to stay warm.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

The big things are to keep them well feed( very important a well feed animal can take a lot of stress) dry as possible and out of the wind. Sometimes when things get colder like you say it is not as hard on the cattle as one thinks. When its warmer and going throught the freeze thaw cycle the cattle get wet and the air is damp. but when it get colder things dry up.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Was reading one of the links posted last week during the first arctic blast. What caught my eye in the article was that a wet cow cow began to stress at 59 degrees. I can remember it being 59 and raining and never considered those conditions would be stressful for cows.

If this type of winter is going to become normal then I will build a structure where all the cows and calves can get under a roof and out of the wind. Our winters are normally wet and muddy, not single digits for nights on end.

I am hoping we do not have any more calves born during the next 10 days. Is not usually an issue this time of year.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Make sure they have good hay free choice! They will eat a lot more than normal when it's cold! As long as they can stay dry, out of the wind and have plenty to eat they should be fine!

JMHO, HTH, Dave


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I feed extra when its really cold--like they're calling for temps around 5 with 25-50 MPH winds tonight. I fed two alfalfa RBs and 1 OG RB today. I'd rather waste a $50 of hay than one of my livestock.

My horses can handle 5 but that wind will be wicked tonight. So I'm a little concerned. They have shelter from winds from the E-S-W but not north, which is the call tonight.

Ralph


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Lost a calf last night. Kicking myself.

Checked cows on the other place yesterday. A young, due cow was missing. Found her giving birth. Nice black bull calf. She is gentle, retained as a heifer so I just sat in the truck and observed.

Temps in the low teens predicted and I almost put them in a stall for the night. Calf had been cleaned off and nursing so I left them. Not sure what happened.

Checked early this morning and found the calf needing buried.

Hoping to find a calf to graft. Feel she will take one. Momma is a good milker and missing her baby.


----------

